# Небольшое онемение большого пальца левой ноги. Стопа шлёпает при ходьбе



## денис0032 (1 Авг 2019)

Болей в спине нет.Есть небольшое онемение большого пальца левой ноги.Стопа как бы немного шлепает при ходьбе.Посоветуйте консервативное лечение.


----------



## La murr (1 Авг 2019)

@денис0032, Дмитрий, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Авг 2019)

Разве невролог не назначил лечение?
Где поперечные снимки?


----------



## денис0032 (1 Авг 2019)

К своему неврологу пойду только 15 августа,он в отпуске.Поперечные снимки загружу чуть позже
Все ли так плохо по данным снимкам


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Авг 2019)

Плохо то, что стопа "шлёпает" и то, что до сих пор не были у невролога. Как можно скорее нужно попасть на приём к неврологу, иначе всю оставшуюся жизнь стопа так и будет "шлёпать".


----------



## денис0032 (1 Авг 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, до 15 никак не получается попасть к толковому неврологу.Может вы что посоветуете из препаратов консервативного лечения.Что бы время не было упущено.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Авг 2019)

денис0032 написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев, ...Может вы что посоветуете из препаратов консервативного лечения.Что бы время не было упущено.


Чтобы назначить необходимое лечение необходимо установить диагноз. Диагноз устанавливает врач после беседы с пациентом, изучения результатов обследования, в том числе изучения снимков МРТ, и тщательного неврологического осмотра.


----------



## 32Ольга (2 Авг 2019)

@денис0032, парез стопы является прямым основанием к оперативному лечению. У Вас секвестированная грыжа. Сколько по времени уже шлёпает стопа?


----------



## денис0032 (3 Авг 2019)

@32Ольга, где то месяц.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2019)

То есть поздно оперироваться!
Более нет. Месяц прошел. Слабость уже не нарастает. Оперироваться желания нет. Да и в общем -то поздно. Перезадайте вопрос.
Как восстановить слабость ноге и уменьшить грыжу диска?

А боли там были? Может, другая причина слабости?
Врач вообще не смотрел? Никто рефлексы не проверял. Повышенные  они, пониженные они?


----------



## денис0032 (4 Авг 2019)

Слабость в ноге не нарастает.Была простреливающая боль от бедра по всей ноге где то час.И  под левой коленкой.Потом нога онемела от колена до стопы.Сделал укол кетонала.Осталось онемение от большого пальца до щиколотки.И стопа как бы шлёпает при ходьбе.После этого был осмотр невролога. Было прописано: внутривенно 6 уколов -эуфилин-дексометазал-физ.раствор все в один шприц.6 уколов диклофенака в/м и 10 уколов комбилипена в/м.Таблетки Мидокалм в течении 10 дней на ночь 150мг.Все процедуры были сделаны.Слабость в ноге не нарастает.Чувствительность стала немного лучше.Ходить на носках могу.На пятках не получается (левая нога).Оперироваться желания пока нет.Можно ли как то консервативными методами продолжить лечение?

К нормальному неврологу попаду только 15 числа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2019)

Общепринято считать что при таком положении, процент и скорость восстановления нерва всё-таки лучше после удаления межпозвонковые грыжи. Потому что тогда не надо заниматься процессом её резорцин. А заниматься только процессом восстановления нерва. Поэтому решение делать операцию или не делать лежит за вами, но с пониманием того что восстановление нерва может и не произойти, процент небольшой, пожалуй процента три – пять он существует. Также как и после операции.

Электростимуляция нерва и мышцы.
Лфк общее и для слабой мышцы 
Массаж.
Трениалл
Нейромидин.

Вам назначили?


----------



## денис0032 (4 Авг 2019)

Назначили только ЛФК.Трентал и нейромидин лучше в/и или в таблетках?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2019)

Общее заблуждение, что уколы лучше и безопаснее, чем таблетки.

Уколы лучше только в том случае, если человек не может принимать таблетки. Вы можете, таблеток вполне достаточно.

Лфк хорошо, но в случае когда нерв работает плохо, то лфк позволяет поддерживать мышечный  тонус, но для развития и восстановления нерва, необходима его стимуляция, лучше электричеством.

Для сосудистого снабжения, которое  также страдает при плохой работе нерва, лучше всего массаж, лимфодренаж-пневмомассаж и электростимуляция самой мышцы.


----------



## денис0032 (4 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам огромное за консультацию!


----------

